
I Keep a Journal - tosh
https://medium.com/@jordanmechner/why-i-keep-a-journal-b3ef4b33cbd3
======
zapf
Thanks for sharing. Was a pleasure to read, and might inspire me to finally
start keeping a journal.

The title could easily be switched to the original title "Why I keep a journal
- by the designer of Prince of Persia".

Thanks for sharing anyway.

------
tosh
archived:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200526161848/https://medium.co...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200526161848/https://medium.com/@jordanmechner/why-
i-keep-a-journal-b3ef4b33cbd3)

